# MArch Photo Comp



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Place your photos taken in March in this thread and at the end of the month we'll get our trained monkey to pick a winner.

Note - if you want the trained monkey to like your photo it should be clear, in focus, nicely composed and show a great aspect of kayak fishing...

Don't make the monkey angry..... :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Vic Avalon morning does it get any better 
Camera Used Vivitar 6mp


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooh Gone, like a smooth Merlot! DaveyG, if anyone happens to upset the Monkey....please be sure and let the Mango's know. Any one of a number of us are proud "Monkey Spankers Onwater", and will be only too happy to discipline the chap! 

PS It's the "Jeff" influence :lol:


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi All

Here's a shot of one of my local creeks that feed into Lake Illawarra. I was nice to be in some calm waters after the previous week I was out in 2 - 3 metre swells down the coast and also some pretty rough conditions that morning only three hours earlier.










Butts...


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

This was my view last night while eating fish and chips in the park
Fitting end to an afternoon yakking on the bay


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Lake lenthall's.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Avalon 12/3/08


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Water_Baby at seacliff Adelaide Cup weekend.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Eimeo Creek, Mackay
13-03-2008
Tide is on the change (about to come in)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

a couple of shots whilist bass fishing.


----------



## djw (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Just thought i would share these few pics of my first fish ever out of my new Outback... At that stage it was only 2 days old,the yak that is... though the fish probably wasn't much older either!!

Dave


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Pics of a trip down the Coorong, South Oz
(Salmon Trout were going crazy - 7 casts, 7 fish, left them biting!)[


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pics from a recent south coast inland bass trip.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

A few pics from Two Peoples Bay on Sat 15/3/08


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

grimo82 said:


> Pics from a recent south coast inland bass trip.


When you launch your kayak, you're supposed to get in it.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ha,ha, ha.... 

each of those photos was when we were inpecting rapids pre taking them on...... ask jeffo (cobra explorer in pic) why that is important  unfortunatly missed that shot by 3 seconds, would have taken out the comp for sure :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Beloved Bluegill does it again


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

A recent onloker while fishing a small South Coast creek....


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

monster from the deep


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

I took this at Borumba Dam 
"tranquil settings"


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Prowler Country


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

took this great shot of a water dragon siting on a clay birds nest up the stanley river










Lee


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Changing light at Barwon Heads (Barwon River)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Two from Lake Tyers


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

This is the best I could come up with. I dont often have the camera with me and it's not much of a camera.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon storm going past at Teemburra Dam via Mackay Queensland


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

A couple more


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Boat ramp at Cania Dam.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Returning to Shoal Point, Mackay after a paddle/fish.

The weather is coming up.









Red sky at night a Yakkers delight .... and I see that this morning is looking magic so far


----------



## Chrushie (Dec 4, 2007)

Looking at the Gold Coast from Mermaid Reef, Mermaid beach


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Some pics from Sunday 30th on King George Sound, south coast WA. To see whole photo, right click & then on "View image".


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Nundah Creek, Brisbane.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Richmond River about 8km upstream of Coraki


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

see viewtopic.php?f=31&t=15879 for voting and winners..


----------

